# Rideshare Insurance (waste of money)



## TheNewb (Jun 22, 2018)

Hello community,
I am a newb to Uber, two months driving. I have been researching a lot about the insurance/rideshare insurance/dropping people off of policies. So I heard mixed reviews and opinions. I decided to go to the greenlight hub two days ago to ask them specific questions. 

This is what I was told by two UBER workers: 
Buying ride share insurance is a waste of money. In the event that any driver gets into an accident (God forbid), while a passenger is in the car- Uber got your back. Your coverage mimics the coverage of your personal insurance. 

I asked what happens if I get into an accident while a passenger is in the car and my personal insurance decides to drop me because I broke policy by driving for Uber. They said that even if my personal insurance drops me, I still got the insurance with Uber. 

So basically ride share insurance is a waste of money and Uber got my back even if my personal will drop me.

What do you guys think ? I hope I helped people here with the same concerns.

If you decide to comment, please be nice and dont make inappropriate comments towards me. I am just trying to make extra money while being safe. Thank you all and have a blessed weekend !


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

TheNewb said:


> So basically ride share insurance is a waste of money and* Uber got my back *even if my personal will drop me.


Uber has your back???
Clearly, you have not done research. Do yourself a favor, stay out of the Hub.
Uber insurance does NOT cover you during all phases of operation.
Uber's deductibles will clean your pocket.
Shop the carriers in your state to learn which providers offer rideshare policies. I'm paying less than $100 per year to have a rideshare addendum added to my policy, and super low deductible.
Be upfront with your present provider, otherwise you're asking for a lot of grief. And refrain from coming into this forum to reassure us the Uber has our back, unless you want to be labeled a troll.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Uber looks out for Uber. If your insurance cancels, (and some will do so because you are in violation of the policy terms- no accident necessary,) you will pay higher premiums and possibly have trouble getting individual coverage.
If you are injured you may not be covered, and your car damage has a deductible of $1000, provided you have collision coverage through your own insurance. Read the terms of your policy, especially where it says "excluded."

Uber's PL&PD in NJ is 50/100/25 for people other than yourself. In a serious accident, that would go pretty fast. Rideshare insurance is a bargain in some places, but I'm not sure about NJ.


----------



## TheNewb (Jun 22, 2018)

Uber's Guber said:


> Uber has your back???
> Clearly, you have not done research. Do yourself a favor, stay out of the Hub.
> Uber insurance does NOT cover you during all phases of operation.
> Uber's deductibles will clean your pocket.
> ...


Not entirely sure why you responded with such negativity -stop driving and refrain from posting about uber having our back ? Bro I'm new to this trying to figure all the sides for this. My post stayed don't be negative but I guess your life is so miserable you can't help but spill negativity everywhere.



Older Chauffeur said:


> Uber looks out for Uber. If your insurance cancels, (and some will do so because you are in violation of the policy terms- no accident necessary,) you will pay higher premiums and possibly have trouble getting individual coverage.
> If you are injured you may not be covered, and your car damage has a deductible of $1000, provided you have collision coverage through your own insurance. Read the terms of your policy, especially where it says "excluded."
> 
> Uber's PL&PD in NJ is 50/100/25 for people other than yourself. In a serious accident, that would go pretty fast. Rideshare insurance is a bargain in some places, but I'm not sure about NJ.


I'm talking about phase 3- when I have a rider in my car. Uber said they have full coverage at that stage. Isn't that so ? They said that even if my personal insurance drops me at stage 3 they will still cover me for damage and medical costs. Did they lie ? You seem like a cool person. What do you suggest ? Get rideshare insurance ? How will that protect me ? Thanks


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

I sleep better knowing I have rideshare coverage. Knowing my life won't be turned upside down financially if I get it to an accident is worth it.


----------



## BigJohn (Jan 27, 2016)

Uber gave you the answer that applies to them. No more, no less. They can not and will not give you information about what your personal auto insurance policy says or does not say.

Your personal auto insurance provider will drop you for violating the terms of your personal auto insurance policy. At that point, you are no longer legally able to drive that vehicle for any purpose, personal or otherwise. ALSO, you will be deactivated from Uber since a requirement is that you have personal auto insurance.

Now, when you try to find a new personal auto insurance policy, when underwriting pulls your insurance record, they will see that you had a policy cancelled for violating the terms of the policy. You then will not be able to get a new personal auto insurance policy unless you also get a ridesharing rider OR you provide them with a written statement swearing on your mother's grave that you will never do that again.

OH, and technically by the letter of law, your personal auto insurance carrier has the right to cancel your policy retroactive to the time it is proven you violated the policy, (which would be at the start of the ride before the accident happened,) and IF they do that, then technically you would no longer have Uber insurance coverage for the time of the accident since if you carefully read the entire Uber insurance documentation, it specifically states you MUST have a personal auto insurance policy in force for Uber insurance to cover you. I HAVE DIRECT PERSONAL KNOWLEDGE OF THIS HAPPENING IN AT LEAST ONE CASE. The Uber driver's personal auto insurance policy was cancelled retroactive to 12:01 AM the day of the accident, which means he did NOT have an active personal auto insurance policy at the time of the accident, and Uber insurance (James River) refused to cover his vehicle because of that.


----------



## TheNewb (Jun 22, 2018)

BigJohn said:


> Uber gave you the answer that applies to them. No more, no less. They can not and will not give you information about what your personal auto insurance policy says or does not say.
> 
> Your personal auto insurance provider will drop you for violating the terms of your personal auto insurance policy. At that point, you are no longer legally able to drive that vehicle for any purpose, personal or otherwise. ALSO, you will be deactivated from Uber since a requirement is that you have personal auto insurance.
> 
> ...


Thank you for your kindness and help. So it seems that I should def get rideshare insurance even if it's $250 more a month than what I am currently paying ? What about commercial insurance ? I heard of that also but I don't have commercial license. What's my best option ? Just get the rideshare and then I am protected 1000000%??? Thanks again


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

TheNewb said:


> Thank you for your kindness and help. So it seems that I should def get rideshare insurance even if it's $250 more a month than what I am currently paying ? What about commercial insurance ? I heard of that also but I don't have commercial license. What's my best option ? Just get the rideshare and then I am protected 1000000%??? Thanks again


Unless New Jersey has something special going on, it shouldn't be that much more a month.


----------



## MrPincushion (Nov 2, 2015)

Newb-

Resist the urge to hit back, the insecurity is bottomless here and the fight isn't worth it, just ignore the hostility.

Everything ^BigJohn^ said is correct. Your best option, if you can get it, is rideshare coverage. Google it. If you do get into an accident, do not contact your current provider unless you have rideshare coverage. Keep well.


----------



## BigJohn (Jan 27, 2016)

TheNewb said:


> Thank you for your kindness and help. So it seems that I should def get rideshare insurance even if it's $250 more a month than what I am currently paying ? What about commercial insurance ? I heard of that also but I don't have commercial license. What's my best option ? Just get the rideshare and then I am protected 1000000%??? Thanks again


A rideshare "rider" onto an existing personal auto insurance policy should not cost $250 per month, unless there are already problems noted on your insurance record and or driving record. Is that quote from your existing insurance provider as a rider, or a new policy?

Yes, having a commercial auto insurance policy does indeed cover you, (along with Uber insurance,) and has nothing to do with your drivers license. It has to do with the usage of the vehicle.

Having a rideshare "rider" on top of your existing personal auto insurance gives you 100% coverage valid coverage up to the policy limits, both yours and Uber.


----------



## TheNewb (Jun 22, 2018)

BigJohn said:


> A rideshare "rider" onto an existing personal auto insurance policy should not cost $250 per month, unless there are already problems noted on your insurance record and or driving record. Is that quote from your existing insurance provider as a rider, or a new policy?
> 
> Yes, having a commercial auto insurance policy does indeed cover you, (along with Uber insurance,) and has nothing to do with your drivers license. It has to do with the usage of the vehicle.
> 
> Having a rideshare "rider" on top of your existing personal auto insurance gives you 100% coverage valid coverage up to the policy limits, both yours and Uber.


John I did have an accident last year that's why it's $250 more. So you are saying I should also look into the price for commercial insurance ? Regardless of the cost, John you strongly recommend for me to have rideshare or commercial right ? I want to be safe and know that I won't get into trouble in the worse event - car accident while the rider is in the car. I love driving and want to continue. Please validate me John. I really appreciate your kindness. Blessings


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

I'm talking about phase 3- when I have a rider in my car. Uber said they have full coverage at that stage. Isn't that so ? They said that even if my personal insurance drops me at stage 3 they will still cover me for damage and medical costs. Did they lie ? You seem like a cool person. What do you suggest ? Get rideshare insurance ? How will that protect me ? Thanks[/QUOTE]

I apologize, I did miss that in your post. Please consider that you will drive probably at least as many miles without passengers as with. You need good insurance for all phases, without worrying about your company denying coverage for an accident, or dropping you. It's likely a good move to ask them their position on rideshare. If you're worried about them dropping you just for asking, withhold your name. I'm not talking about a broker, ask the company directly.
But if you have four riders in your car, and you're in a horrible accident, how far is that $1.5 million going to go? You have to plan for the worst when running a business.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

TheNewb said:


> Hello community,
> I am a newb to Uber, two months driving. I have been researching a lot about the insurance/rideshare insurance/dropping people off of policies. So I heard mixed reviews and opinions. I decided to go to the greenlight hub two days ago to ask them specific questions.
> 
> This is what I was told by two UBER workers:
> ...


The Uber hubs are ok if you're in the market for a disgusting cup of coffee. They used to have free cans of Coke, but since they stopped doing those there's no reason to go there. Certainly not for accurate information about Uber.


----------



## BigJohn (Jan 27, 2016)

A commercial auto insurance policy is going to cost more, because it allows more. For example, if you do Uber Eats, or Postmates or DoorDash, that is also using the vehicle for commercial purposes. Some one making a delivery for DoorDash and gets into an accident, IF that person's personal auto insurance company found out that he was using the vehicle for commercial purposes at the time of the accident, they could just like above not only cancel the coverage, but do so retroactively and deny coverage for the accident.

Just that most people don't think about that.

I am not going to suggest between getting a rideshare rider and a full commercial policy. I don't know your entire circumstances or intentions.

HOWEVER, IF I was going to do delivering on a constant basis, I would get a full commercial policy.


----------



## TheNewb (Jun 22, 2018)

BigJohn said:


> Uber gave you the answer that applies to them. No more, no less. They can not and will not give you information about what your personal auto insurance policy says or does not say.
> 
> Your personal auto insurance provider will drop you for violating the terms of your personal auto insurance policy. At that point, you are no longer legally able to drive that vehicle for any purpose, personal or otherwise. ALSO, you will be deactivated from Uber since a requirement is that you have personal auto insurance.
> 
> ...


Please tell me what happens in this scenario: phase 3 rider in car. I'm getting into an accident. Cops come I show uber insurance card. Greenhub people told me to always only give the uber insurance not my personal. What happens ? Let's also say my personal insurance drops me, will uber still cover me for that specific accident even if my personal dropped me ? Thank you so much


----------



## BigJohn (Jan 27, 2016)

TheNewb said:


> Please tell me what happens in this scenario: phase 3 rider in car. I'm getting into an accident. Cops come I show uber insurance card. Greenhub people told me to always only give the uber insurance not my personal. What happens ? Let's also say my personal insurance drops me, will uber still cover me for that specific accident even if my personal dropped me ? Thank you so much


That is correct, you should ONLY give your Uber insurance information during that time.

As I said before, I personally and directly know of a case in which the Uber driver's personal auto insurance company found out about the fact that he was doing rideshare (because the other party happened to have the same insurance company and the other party submitted the accident information to them) and retroactively cancelled the policy to 12:01 AM of the day of the accident meaning at the time the accident occurred he no longer had an active personal auto insurance policy. James River insurance then refused to cover the Uber driver's damages to his vehicle, leaving the Uber driver directly and solely responsible for the estimated $15,000 in damage to his car. James River insurance (Uber's insurance provider) did that under the clause that specifically states that the Uber driver must have a valid active auto insurance policy.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

TheNewb said:


> What do you guys think ?


I think that you better read up on New Jersey state law regarding rideshare/commercial driving insurance requirements.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Z129 said:


> Unless New Jersey has something special going on, it shouldn't be that much more a month.


True. I'm in Texas and it only added about $15 a month for 2 cars.



TheNewb said:


> Not entirely sure why you responded with such negativity -stop driving and refrain from posting about uber having our back ? Bro I'm new to this trying to figure all the sides for this. My post stayed don't be negative but I guess your life is so miserable you can't help but spill negativity everywhere.
> 
> I'm talking about phase 3- when I have a rider in my car. Uber said they have full coverage at that stage. Isn't that so ? They said that even if my personal insurance drops me at stage 3 they will still cover me for damage and medical costs. Did they lie ? You seem like a cool person. What do you suggest ? Get rideshare insurance ? How will that protect me ? Thanks


UBER didn't tell you a darn thing. Some idiot at the hub did. Everything UBER tells you is in the TOS and the insurance policy. Read that rather than asking at a hub where the employees are brainwashed to think uber is great and have never driven for them.


----------



## TheNewb (Jun 22, 2018)

Thank you everyone here who are responding and trying to help me figure it all out. So basically the people at the greenlight hub lied to me?
I have one main question: you as experienced drivers strongly reccomend to get rideshare insurance regardless?
Also, do you think it is worth it for a rideshare insurance of $350 a month? As I mentioned before, I had one accident last year that is why it is so high. 
Thank you again for your kind help people!


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

TheNewb said:


> Also, do you think it is worth it for a rideshare insurance of $350 a month? As I mentioned before, I had one accident last year that is why it is so high.


Hi, is it possible that you're confusing rideshare insurance with (the more expensive) full commercial insurance? AFAIK rideshare insurance is not usually offered by itself, it is added on to your regular policy by your auto insurance provider, and doesn't cost so much extra per month. If you search around the NJ sub forum, you should find mention of which major insurance companies offer the rideshare addition in NJ.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

The minimum wage workers at the Hub is not being clear or intentionally being dishonest.

No matter your personal insurance coverage, you will have $1kk of liability coverage. Dropped from your personal insurance, and they "got yo' back!"

But hold up, is it "yo'" they got? Liability will pay for damages you cause and injuries to pax and other 3rd party. Regardless of your personal insurance status, Uber is likely to gey sued for these damages so they maintain $1kk umbrela coverage for this.

What they aren't telling you is that collision is considered "contingent" and the contingency is that you have valid insurance.

Your injuries and vehicle damage Will not be covered. Now they may still cover you, but they have the legal basis to deny you coverage. Personall6, id rather rely my livelihood and future on certain coverage than the kindness ans generosity of a billion dollar, faceless Corporation .

But you do you!


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

TheNewb said:


> Not entirely sure why you responded with such negativity -stop driving and refrain from posting about uber having our back ? Bro I'm new to this trying to figure all the sides for this. My post stayed don't be negative but I guess your life is so miserable you can't help but spill negativity everywhere.
> 
> I'm talking about phase 3- when I have a rider in my car. Uber said they have full coverage at that stage. Isn't that so ? They said that even if my personal insurance drops me at stage 3 they will still cover me for damage and medical costs. Did they lie ? You seem like a cool person. What do you suggest ? Get rideshare insurance ? How will that protect me ? Thanks


First of all...

Uber lies... A LOT.

That's the first thing you need to keep in mind when dealing with uber. They tell lies, they have been caught with their pants down numerous times, the break laws, they steal, they lie, they cheat.

And what they said was technically the truth, but telling the incomplete truth is still a lie. And the truth they told was VERY incomplete.

Unless your car is worth less than $1,000 you need rideshare insurance.

This is the *incomplete* truth uber tells you, that is technically true.

This is directly from uber,









First of all, period 1 is where the coverage is vague to non existent. This is where the risk is, and this is where the ride share policy actually matters.

For period 1, uber is telling you IN BIG FONT that your personal insurance is what protects you, which is the same thing as uber saying they WON'T cover you.









Now we have to get into the asterisks.

Uber provides LIABILITY ONLY COVERAGE if your policy is affected by an *exclusion* for period 1. So uber would cover you on liability if your insurance denies the claim.

That means if that if YOUR insurance company sells you down the river, uber will cover fixing everyone else's car except yours in the accident.

What you NEED is a ride share policy, I know it "says" farmers but that's just who i stole this graphic from.









What can happen if you don't have a ride share policy?

Well worst case scenario you total your car, and the only check you get cut is barely enough to cover the TOW to the junk yard. $150-$300 is all the scrap yards are going to give you, it may not be enough to cover your tow.

"But i have insurance?"

No you don't, the claim fell through a hole, a really big hole.

"This isn't right?"

No it' not, but it's reality.

I'm sorry, having your car get totaled isn't the worst case scenario, it gets MUCH worse.

If you owe money on your car, there won't be anyone cutting a check to pay off your lender.

Which means that you will have no car, and will still owe what you owe on the car.

Leasing/financing companies require higher than state minimum auto insurance, they require it so that when people have accidents, this doesn't happen.

If you owe $10,000 on your car and get into a period 1 accident, you could lose your car, and still owe $10,000 on it that the lending company is legally entitled to.


----------



## Hallie Cotrell (Jul 7, 2018)

Does Uber support you with this insurance?


----------



## BigJohn (Jan 27, 2016)

Hallie Cotrell said:


> Does Uber support you with this insurance?


Please explain exactly what insurance you are referring to? Why is it that so many people are so vague when they want to ask about insurance when insurance is very exact and filled with lots of inclusions and exclusions.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Hallie Cotrell said:


> Does Uber support you with this insurance?


depending on your location, and the loopholes specific to your/uber's insurance,

There may be zero coverage for you or your car, while working for uber simultaneously makes your coverage not apply.

Technically...

If an uninsured driver plows you into some guys mailbox (post box? if i'm getting my UK lingo right), and speeds away...

Your passenger gets covered
The owner of the mailbox gets covered,
You may not be.
Your car may not be.


----------



## To Mega Therion (Apr 21, 2018)

"Sorry to send you into a $10k hole, bro, no worries!"

— Passive Aggressive Conflict-Averse Milennial TechBro


----------



## henrygates (Mar 29, 2018)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> First of all...
> 
> Uber lies... A LOT.
> 
> ...


I'm quoting this post because it's so great. The infographics are perfect.

There's no way rideshare will cost an additional $250-350 unless it's actually commercial insurance. Some insurance companies will not offer rideshare at all, so when you say "rideshare insurance" they quote you a commercial policy.

You need to shop around. Some insurance companies offer the rider in some states but not others. Google which companies offer the rider in your state and call them up.

$250 for a rideshare rider on top of $xxx for your policy makes no sense even with an accident a year ago. Something is missing from the information here.

And yes you need the rider. No exceptions!


----------



## TheNewb (Jun 22, 2018)

Hey everyone ! Just wanted to thank the kind members who provided positive comments and feedback. 
I finally bought ride share insurance yesterday and I now feel safe. Thanks again


----------



## disp350 (Jul 16, 2016)

TheNewb said:


> Hey everyone ! Just wanted to thank the kind members who provided positive comments and feedback.
> I finally bought ride share insurance yesterday and I now feel safe. Thanks again


And you made the 100% correct decision. Sleep better at night and feel better when you are out there driving, knowing that if some moron hits your car, you have the proper kind of insurance to prevent the type of nightmare many other drivers have posted about after being in an accident, their fault or not. Goober might have sounded tough to you (I don't think he did), but he is right. On the Uber food chain, drivers are at the very bottom. There are hundreds of stories here about the tactics they use to their advantage or pleasure.

In and event, Good Luck out there.


----------



## drive4lyft69 (Jan 3, 2018)

I'm talking about phase 3- when I have a rider in my car. Uber said they have full coverage at that stage. Isn't that so ? They said that even if my personal insurance drops me at stage 3 they will still cover me for damage and medical costs. Did they lie ? You seem like a cool person. What do you suggest ? Get rideshare insurance ? How will that protect me ? Thanks[/QUOTE]

Rideshare insurance covers you in instances where Uber doesn't cover you fully and is always a good thing to have . I paid $30/mo for mine.


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

Nobody can be cautious enough to avoid all potential for an accident. The potential for losing everything you have is too real to not have insurance to prevent that from happening. Just like the OP discovered, once you get that rideshare coverage you feel a sense of relief because we all know that we need it, we just don't like paying extra for it.


----------



## BigJohn (Jan 27, 2016)

drive4lyft69 said:


> I'm talking about phase 3- when I have a rider in my car. Uber said they have full coverage at that stage. Isn't that so ? They said that even if my personal insurance drops me at stage 3 they will still cover me for damage and medical costs. Did they lie ?


No, they did not lie but you are probably not quite understanding how their insurance works. Uber insurance is primarily for liability. If YOU cause an accident (and are therefore liable) while doing a ride, Uber will cover the liability to the other parties as well as to your riders.

What MAY happen is that IF your personal auto insurance policy is cancelled retroactively due to violation of terms (by doing rideshare on a personal auto insurance policy that does not allow any commercial use) the Uber insurance may deny to cover damages to YOUR car.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

TheNewb said:


> Not entirely sure why you responded with such negativity -stop driving and refrain from posting about uber having our back ? Bro I'm new to this trying to figure all the sides for this. My post stayed don't be negative but I guess your life is so miserable you can't help but spill negativity everywhere.


I had the same harsh welcome from him. Scares me to think that he's out there giving rides and makes me wonder what is going on with the mods. At the same time, he has posted a few good tips on here.

I am also relatively new and was confused by the whole insurance thing. You're not alone. And WELCOME! Good luck and be safe out there!


----------

